# Not ready to throw in the towel just yet, but not sure where to go from here.



## Jay81 (Jun 15, 2018)

So I have a bit of a dilemma. Not sure what direction I want to go, and I'm not ready to give up yet, but getting a little discouraged. 
I've accumulated some cool bikes, not as cool or as many as some of you have. You can see most of what I currently have listed in my signature. I really enjoy the prewar balloon tire bikes more than anything. I love getting one, taking it apart, cleaning (although not loving the cleaning part as much anymore) greasing, and otherwise getting them ridable again. Problem is actually riding them once I'm done.
I'm 37 and have had asthma for some time now. The garage is always damp, so I keep the nicer ones in the basement so they don't rust. But it's a chore getting these heavy bikes up and down the stairs, so they rarely get ridden. 
There's a local "bicycle night" Tuesday evenings at a local pub, just an informal get together, bring whatever bike you have new or old,  where I go and meet up with other local bike people and try to always take one of my bikes with me to display. I figure if I can't ride them much, I can at least get them out once in a while for other people to see, and they enjoy seeing them. 
Again, difficult to get them up and down the stairs though. The next issue is I have a Ford F150. A few years ago I built my own bike rack out of 2x4 to haul bikes standing up in the bed. I have a cap on the bed which is even with the roof and have to tilt the bike to get it in, but can stand it up once the handlebars are clear. But at any rate it's a pain getting them in and out of the truck. I don't want to take the cap off, and I'm not ready to get what I consider an "old man truck cap" that is taller than the roof of the truck.
So, I paid $212 to have a receiver hitch put on, and another $210 to buy a nice Swagman 2 bike rack, the kind where it holds it by the wheels, with a hook over the frame. Great rack, still kind of a pain going through the process of getting it on and off the truck. Also noticed the rack blocks my license plate. Don't need to get pulled over for something stupid like that. Kind of feeling like I wasted my money.
Buying a different vehicle is not an option, as I'm still making payments on the truck, as well as taking out another loan to replace my wife's car.
My job was much more physical before, and I stayed somewhat in shape,  but about a year ago I got a promotion and now sit at a desk all day. Not complaining, I love the job, but I've put on about 30lbs and it's not helping my situation. 
I know exercise would help, but again, difficult for me and I have no energy. I'd love to get out and ride my bikes, but as you can see, that is an issue. Thought briefly about taking up a second hobby, like collecting some sort of small object but there's literally nothing else that interests me enough. 
I just am at a point where I don't know what the hell to do. I have asked myself "should I just get rid of all my bikes and call it quits?" but I know I would regret it if I did.
Maybe someone out in CABE land has some advice?


----------



## island schwinn (Jun 15, 2018)

Myself,I have physical issues that limit my ability to do many things,but once on my bikes,most issues fade temporarily.most my bikes are in an upstairs bedroom, so dragging them up and down can be a bummer,but the end result is always a positive one  because I'm riding a bike. As far as the bike rack blocking your plate,most police can see you're not a criminal,just a bike guy.get out and ride as much as you can.


----------



## Casual dreamer (Jun 15, 2018)

I feel your pain! I live with my girlfriend in her 1 bedroom upstairs apartment. Every time I want to take a ride I have to lug a heavy schwinn down those stairs, with my big hernia that's always fun! Transporting the bikes is a pain also, I have several cars, all classics, I won't own a modern car made after the 70s. My daily drivers are my 73 chevy monte carlo, and my 66 cadillac sedan deville. If I need to take a bike somewhere or pick one up it has to come apart, I just bought a vintage rear bike rack for my type of cars but where I live you have to be looking at the bike at all times or it will be gone! I'm 36 years old and this is my second time collecting vintage schwinns and it's great! So my advise is don't give it up, I collect other things as well and the bikes are the most fun and have the best people. Ride as much as possible and keep your head up!


----------



## buickmike (Jun 15, 2018)

I have a few prewar bikes but they are heavy+ they strain my knees taking them up and down the stairs.  But I have the alloy frame mtb late 80's Schwinn I keep hanging in garage.  pulled it down last week to ride it to LBS cause someone asked me about presta. adapter.  The old Schwinn store on Burnham in Cal city. Closed for good now. Anyway that modern bike is so easy to pedal I didn't mind the wasted trip and took the longest way back that I could.


----------



## GTV (Jun 15, 2018)

First of all I’m 37 and I am genuinely shocked to find there are other guys on here my age!

Don’t worry about the license plate thing, I’ve driven thousands of miles with the same rack on my truck and my wife's car and have never had an issue.

Feel lucky that you’ve got that local bike night thing going on! There is nothing like that where I live, heavy vintage bikes are pretty useless here and therefore nearly extinct. My wife has an original 51 Monark that she has been on only twice in the last 3 years and I have a 60 Schwinn Jaguar custom (my avatar) that I haven’t mounted up in over a year because they live inside, are a real chore to ride around here, and there is nothing near by worth riding them to. Makes me sad to see them gather dust, boxes, clothes and get covered up by general crap. Luckily I built a couple other bikes since then that are better suited to the area, so I am able to get exercise commuting to work which is absolutely critical to mental health. If I stop riding for a little bit I start feeling crappy, as soon as I get back on that horse a lot of my problems go away. I’ve been trapped in the same cycle that you’re in now, you just have to force yourself out there and break the cycle. 

You’ve got an impressive list of bikes there, but maybe you also need something _slightly_ more modern that allows you to put some real miles down. That was the solution for me, and it came in the form of a fixed gear. It has become my favourite bike to ride and it’s hard to get me off of it now.


----------



## the tinker (Jun 16, 2018)

_ You are just in a rut. It happens. You have to get the "weight thing]"  under control. Stop the bread , the salty snacks, and No sweetened drinks, [diet soda included}  I have the asthma thing myself.....hope you have no cats or birds in the house, if you do consider saying bye, bye to them. Asthma is nothing to fool with, it can kill you, out of the blue......I'm twice your age and have always had the majority of my bikes stuck in a basement, always at least 50-70 of them jammed everywhere. Real hassle. One other thing, Not to get religious here, but personally, I do take time everyday to thank God for what I have. So many of my buddies are dead, cancer getting them all..... Have fun, cause your're just overwhelmed a bit. ._


----------



## bike (Jun 16, 2018)

Thin the fleet and consider enjoying bikes one after another not all at one time- also collecting bike parts accessories badges and such is fun if you see the art in the part.
You can tell I am not a big rider o bikes I just like the art. One long time hobbiest told me he has a modern bike to RIDE and the others are to collect.
I live in an area with hills and poverty and no bike people, so it is not so fun going for a ride- no bike nights here... (once having lived in so cal- so much more action)
My 2 c


----------



## saladshooter (Jun 16, 2018)

I'm 42 and married. Therefore I'm not trying to impress anybody with the size of my topper. My last truck had a cab height topper and it made me not love taking my bikes out to ride. I can't help with the stairs issue but I can tell you that the new topper makes transporting bikes a breeze and to me, that was the ultimate goal.

Chad


----------



## Jay81 (Jun 16, 2018)

I forgot to mention, I do have a modern Sun cruiser 7 speed I bought off craigslist last year. It's a nice bike and it rides nice, and it's much easier to ride. Just don't have the same appeal as the vintage bikes. There's also no good trails or places to ride to near me. I know of some good places to ride, but don't want to drive a half hour / 45 minutes to get there.  This bike does have comfort going for it, it's one of the most comfortable modern bikes I've ridden in a while. I need to get out and ride it, even if it's around the neighborhood. 
I do try to watch what I eat, smaller portions, try to avoid having seconds, etc. I don't eat that much bread anymore, bring a lunch to work every day and switched from sandwiches to salads almost a year ago. I barely drink any soda (we call it pop in MI) or other sweet drinks. I've been trying to drink more water, and that's all I bring to drink at work but I have a hard time drinking much of it. I just don't like water all that much. I drink coffee every morning, only with half and half, no sugar or sweetener. 
I do need to cut back on the beer, and I have started to. I know it's not helping the situation any. Probably need to get up and do something other than spending so much time looking at the cabe, ebay, craigslist etc. But I'm kind of addicted to hunting for more bikes I can't ride lol. I have a bike taken apart in the garage that I bought at Ann Arbor that I was excited to clean up, but haven't had the energy or the drive to do anything with it in several weeks. Still, can't help myself from constantly looking for more.


----------



## hoofhearted (Jun 16, 2018)

*Because of prostate cancer and radiation treatment,
I elected to become dormant.  That was in 2014.

Now I go to a sport's med place for therapy.  Had to
learn to ride all over again.  Bought a modern machine
from Scott Mc. .. it is wonderful.  Still learning to
balance while riding.  Had no idea what gets up and 
leaves your body when you fail to keep it moving.

Down to 225, but muscles have atrophied.  Am retrain-
ing them.   Use food as fuel.  Keep moving.  Associate
with positive people,  vow to stay positive.  Do positive
things for other people.  If certain bikes have become
anchors .. give them away.  Give Them Away.

If anything in this hobby burdens you -- dump it like a
slice of bad pizza.  Did you ever begin eating  a slice of
pizza and decided, ''This is lousy pizza.'' (?)

Did you keep on eating it, anyway ?  Why ?  How did your
consumption of a lousy pie enhance your well-being ?

Same with bicycles.  If you bought a piece of crap bike --
just to hopefully flip it .... you are wasting your life and money.
You are bringing an anchor home with you where it will 
continue to deteriorate ... and you still have to find a buyer.
At night you think, ''Why did I buy that POS bicycle ?''

A few of us go out the next day and repeat the stupidity.

Avoid doing with bicycles what some of us continue to do 
with a bad pizza.  

Am looking to be comfortable with myself, at age 71 and a half.

I refuse to be burdened by anything on my deathbed ... and
believe me ... we will all .. each of us .. have a deathbed.

Love to all ... not bullshi#ing about anything .........

..... patric

*


----------



## bicycle larry (Jun 16, 2018)

the tinker said:


> _ You are just in a rut. It happens. You have to get the "weight thing]"  under control. Stop the bread , the salty snacks, and No sweetened drinks, [diet soda included}  I have the asthma thing myself.....hope you have no cats or birds in the house, if you do consider saying bye, bye to them. Asthma is nothing to fool with, it can kill you, out of the blue......I'm twice your age and have always had the majority of my bikes stuck in a basement, always at least 50-70 of them jammed everywhere. Real hassle. One other thing, Not to get religious here, but personally, I do take time everyday to thank God for what I have. So many of my buddies are dead, cancer getting them all..... Have fun, cause your're just overwhelmed a bit. ._



yes tinker your right !!!!! all my buddies have passed a way !!!!from cancer, all you said for weight is right , I like you tinker dave prase God for my wife and I with no heath promblems , MY BUDDY IS 85 AND STILL RIDEING HIS BIKE !!!!!


----------



## phantom (Jun 16, 2018)

Jay, have you had a good physical exam and check up in the last year? The desk job can certainly change your metabolism, weight and the burning of calories. You said you gained 30 lbs. Depending on your weight a year ago that could be roughly 10 to 20 percent or so of your body weight. Low energy isn't always due to additional weight. You are a young guy and I would check all bases.


----------



## Autocycleplane (Jun 16, 2018)

Sounds like the bike part is just normal hobby cycles many of us go through. Heck I’ve sold everything and disappeared from the hobby for a year or two many times only to return as annoying and obsessed as always. I’m on a sell and vanish plan now actually.

Truck - just throw one in the back of the bed and go.

Health - you could be in a feedback loop where physical health is affecting your emotional health and vice versa. I’ve suffered from asthma my whole life as well but have been lucky enough to move away from parts of the world where allergies and asthma affect me the most. Not always an option I know. I’m 46 and have suffered some pretty substantial setbacks (injuries) of my own doing, and yet still manage to rebuild as best I can and do the most with what I have left. I’ve got a date with a huge hill in the Pyrenees later this summer that is keeping me motivated. Maybe a goal would give you something to work towards.

PM me if you want my $.02 about nutrition. Sugar and commodity grains are in everything and we simply eat too much of both.


----------



## Jay81 (Jun 16, 2018)

saladshooter said:


> I'm 42 and married. Therefore I'm not trying to impress anybody with the size of my topper. My last truck had a cab height topper and it made me not love taking my bikes out to ride. I can't help with the stairs issue but I can tell you that the new topper makes transporting bikes a breeze and to me, that was the ultimate goal.
> 
> Chad
> View attachment 824568 View attachment 824569 View attachment 824570




I have owned a handful of pickup trucks over the years, and every single one that came with a topper, I took it off. Couldn't stand the look. When I bought this truck, it didn't come with anything on the bed so I bought a tonneau cover and quickly realized it wasn't that convenient for hauling bikes, so for the first time in my life I actually shopped around and bought a topper for this truck. They have come a long way from the ones I've had in the past, as most were aluminum and generic to fit different makes.   
But if I was going to buy one, it had to be level with the roof lol. First time I hauled a bike with it on, realized it wasn't super convenient either, but I liked the look. The extra weight on the bed helps a little in the snow too, since its a 2wd truck.
I have been starting to consider getting one of those "old man truck caps" as I call them. I think it would be easier than using the Swagman. I too am married (16 years) so I don't need to impress anyone either, it's just always been about personal preference. I am finding that I may just have to give up personal preference for necessity.


----------



## juanitasmith13 (Jun 16, 2018)

I LOVE this post; and, I love the replies..... MORE than the bicycles, which are cool and important, is, the comradery, the friendship, evidenced here.


----------



## Jay81 (Jun 16, 2018)

phantom said:


> Jay, have you had a good physical exam and check up in the last year? The desk job can certainly change your metabolism, weight and the burning of calories. You said you gained 30 lbs. Depending on your weight a year ago that could be roughly 10 to 20 percent or so of your body weight. Low energy isn't always due to additional weight. You are a young guy and I would check all bases.




It's probably been a year or more since I've been to the Dr. Probably wouldn't hurt I guess.


----------



## GTV (Jun 16, 2018)

Jay81 said:


> I have owned a handful of pickup trucks over the years, and every single one that came with a topper, I took it off. Couldn't stand the look. When I bought this truck, it didn't come with anything on the bed so I bought a tonneau cover and quickly realized it wasn't that convenient for hauling bikes, so for the first time in my life I actually shopped around and bought a topper for this truck. They have come a long way from the ones I've had in the past, as most were aluminum and generic to fit different makes.
> But if I was going to buy one, it had to be level with the roof lol. First time I hauled a bike with it on, realized it wasn't super convenient either, but I liked the look. The extra weight on the bed helps a little in the snow too, since its a 2wd truck.
> I have been starting to consider getting one of those "old man truck caps" as I call them. I think it would be easier than using the Swagman. I too am married (16 years) so I don't need to impress anyone either, it's just always been about personal preference. I am finding that I may just have to give up personal preference for necessity.




Old man caps! I guess that's what I have one on my 2000 Tundra, it's an ARE topper with a slight 4-5" bump up in the roof. It does make loading bikes in there a lot easier, but I chose it because it makes camping a LOT nicer with that little extra head room.


----------



## the tinker (Jun 16, 2018)

hoofhearted said:


> *Because of prostate cancer and radiation treatment,
> I elected to become dormant.  That was in 2014.
> 
> Now I go to a sport's med place for therapy.  Had to
> ...



Worth reading again ......and again. Patric says it all. You have to hit every day as if it's your last. Yeah, sometimes stuff just gets too heavy and you get down. When that happens, an examination of conscious is the best thing. Stop and think, what's really the problem?
I urge everyone, to volunteer....somewhere. I regularly volunteer at a nursing home once or twice a week. You want to see people with problems?  Oh my gosh..... There was one old fellow in there that  restored and collected Packard Automobiles before he got sick and ended up in the home. I asked him, just a couple weeks before he died, if there was anything he wanted?    His answer was:  "My work bench."   Don't sweat the ride, cause the end is near.....


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 16, 2018)

Get yourself a lighter bicycle to ride for fitness, and enjoy the heavyweights for the art that they are.
The vintage lightweight bicycle is really an un tapped resource right now, and some really nice old classics can be bought for a relative bargain.
All of the old manufacturers made them, so look around and see what you like.
I bought this 38 Paramount more for what it was, than as something that I thought I would enjoy riding, and the first time I lifted it up into the bed of the truck, I thought, now that's more like it!



You can put some miles on these with relative ease, and still be back home in time to enjoy that nice heathy salad,while you sit back and enjoy staring at the beauty of that fully optioned out 1941 Schwinn Super Deluxe Autocycle.
Just sayin!


----------



## Jay81 (Jun 16, 2018)

Well I'm kinda proud of myself. I got up off my butt and went for a 30 minute ride around my neighborhood. It felt great to get out and ride again. The land is pretty flat and I was able to keep it in 4th gear (it's a 7 speed) and ride at a steady comfortable pace. Going to install a water bottle holder, as well as a LED headlight and taillight in case I decide to do an early morning or late evening ride. Been meaning to do these things but haven't been motivated since I haven't been riding. It was fun and I'm looking forward to the next ride. Going to try and make it a daily thing.
@cyclingday  that's not a bad idea, getting a vintage lightweight bike. It is something I've considered and may end up doing.


----------



## kreika (Jun 16, 2018)

I hope you get your energy back and drop a few pounds! I’m 49 and I hear what your saying. I can feel Mother Nature starting to take effect. Easier to put on the weight than take it off. Not as energetic as I used to be. When wrenching or cleaning up bikes, now my hands will start to ache. Damn you getting old!!! Nooooooo!!!! Lol  but on a serious tip. How about on your lunch and breaks go for a walk to counteract the desk job? When at home get a stationary bike stand and pump your booty off for more exercise. I agree with what’s said above. Get a modern bike. I’d recommend  mountain bikes myself, and ride every chance you get. I personally have lost more weight commuting to and from work than any diet ever could. Your only 37 so grab that bull by the horns and tell it who’s boss! 
Take care and be well!
-Chris


----------



## vincev (Jun 16, 2018)

I know your feeling.I have had asthma since grade school.It went into remission until 1995;  It came back with a vengeance.Have been taken by ambulance to the hospital 3 times.Extra weight adds to asthma problems. Dont play with asthma. Get an 'old man' cap on your truck.Who gives a fork what others think if it helps you.You are not put on this earth to worry what others think of you..I used to ride road bike through many towns in Indiana.I cant anymore and have gained a lot of weight. I have gone through a stroke,heart problems,lost vision in one eye,etc. but still thank God for giving me a good family,friends,many toys,etc. Think of the good things and figure out how to fix your problems about the bikes.Good luck.


----------



## redline1968 (Jun 16, 2018)

Don’t quit you just adapt the situation to what mKes you better...I   Went through a tough year myself.  My sister was diagonsed with a very rare cancer.   It had No cure... she never gave up   I got the day by day blows of what she was going through and how it affected her...It was very tough that to see her fade and starve to death.. she didn’t quit up to the end always optimistic and joking...It changed my perspective on what’s important to me and my life.. things are different to every one but the main thing is re-examine where your going and adapt to the changes ...if you want bikes make it easier for you not harder to own and enjoy them.


----------



## sarmisluters (Jun 16, 2018)

cyclingday said:


> Get yourself a lighter bicycle to ride for fitness, and enjoy the heavyweights for the art that they are.
> The vintage lightweight bicycle is really an un tapped resource right now, and some really nice old classics can be bought for a relative bargain.
> All of the old manufacturers made them, so look around and see what you like.
> I bought this 38 Paramount more for what it was, than as something that I thought I would enjoy riding, and the first time I lifted it up into the bed of the truck, I thought, now that's more like it!
> ...




Marty
That bike looks so nice !
I’m getting second thoughts on whether I should have gotten that Light Weight ! Lol


----------



## REC (Jun 16, 2018)

I can relate to the desk job and weight gain - I went from being on the road and in and out of the car for 15 years at my last job, to being in an office the last 6 years I was there. I had a bout with CHF 1/2/14 that I thought (as well did the doctors) was the end. I was told had I waited a few hours more to go to the ER, it would have been the morgue instead. Eight days later I went home, without thirty two pounds that I went in with, and lost another 15 or so over the next few weeks. A lot of medication, an on body defibrillator vest 24-7, and a holding spot on the heart transplant list. But I went home. Felt great to be here at all. Fast forward - six months later, I was able to ditch the vest, but remained under the care of the doctors at 90 day intervals until about a year ago - now I'm only 90 day with the GP. Cardiologist is annual. Oh, and they diagnosed me with Diabetes type 2 while they were at it.Bad part - gained all the weight back, but not the problems that can with it last time. Now I just need to lose it period. I need to get down to 250.....(currently 325)

Bikes and mobility - I still mess with them a lot, but the riding has been less - I lost contact with the group I was riding with periodically during the downtime. Keeping the collection has been my goal all along, and moving, cleaning, and maintenance has been the primary source of my "occupation" since I retired last August. I still like to go out and ride, but riding alone is not nearly as much fun as with a group of other crazy people like before. I am somewhat limited due to my depleted energy level as far as how long I can go out and what I am able to do in a given time but I still want to go. As the weight will drop, the energy will return. 

I guess it all comes down to getting out and doing as opposed to sitting and not doing. I'm in agreement with the forget the appearance of the topper, get one that allows you to do what you need to. The rack blocking your tag is a MINOR issue and is also one that is temporary. I have not seen or heard of (at least locally) getting ticketed for having a bike on a rack, and my last car had a rack on it from November of 2004 through August on 2009 which partially blocked my plate the whole time. I bought a little van when the car died, solving that issue, but limiting my ability to take more than two bikes at a time - the rack held 3 or 4 depending on what they were. I could only get two Cycle-Trucks on it at a time though.

This ain't about me, it's about what you perceive as limitations and what you can control. Do what it takes to make the situation work for you, get out and enjoy the ability to do what you want. It is very freeing to ride a bike.... as much today at 62 as it was at 7. My dad was a hoot when he was still mobile, and seeing him jump on a bike and go was monumental. He would have been 85 a few days ago.

Enjoy it while you can, and drop the weight you want. No soda, no beer (or in my case Vodka), watch what you eat and you'll be fine. Oh yeah, see the doctor!

Good luck in getting things working for you!

REC


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 16, 2018)

This is a picture of my 83 year old dad from a couple of weeks ago.
He's got his own set of issues, one of them being Glaucoma.
He doesn't drive at night any more because his vision is getting so poor.
I think he realizes that he doesn't have a whole lot of time left, so he'd better get busy living life to its fullest.



 
He's been an active guy his whole life, so he's got no regrets, but Father Time is marching on.
Happy Fathers Day weekend all you old farts.
Don't let Father Time slow you down.
Do what you've got to do to make the ride as enjoyable as possible.
It's only original once!


----------



## vincev (Jun 16, 2018)

I still ride a bike as an old guy but the word distance is not part of the ride.Go as far as I feel like on road bike tires because riding is much easier on narrow tires.lol Make it fun for yourself and enjoy the hobby again.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 16, 2018)

Here is my problem solving flow chart--Can I do something to change the way things are?----  yes--get of your azz and do it
                                                                                                                                              -----   no--deal with and start making lemonade out of lemons!

Life is about attitude--crappy attitude--crappy life, good attitude--good life. 

This guy had a lot to bitch about but didn't let anything slow him down!



 Dr. Stephen Hawking


----------



## deepsouth (Jun 16, 2018)

Thank God for multi-speed hubs. They may not be original but I'm too old to care.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Jun 16, 2018)

I've ridden lots of different bikes. My views on the single speed ballooners are summed up here: https://bikeshedva.blogspot.com/p/riding-balloon-tire-bicycles.html .

They're geared high and weigh a lot. The frames range from acceptable to way too small for an adult male rider (20-21 inches would be a "small" frame for an adult male rider, and many of these bikes are 18-19 inches). For several years I lived in apartments, including "garden apartments" with stairs instead of elevators. I hauled either a ballooner or a Raleigh 3-speed up and down those stairs, and it was tough. Once I got on the road, I deliberately looked for only flat areas, and it worked out fine. But those undersized, heavy frames with high gearing are bad on your knees if you're pushing up steep inclines.

You've got a couple of options, and you'll have to ask yourself what you want to do. My suggestion would be to take one of your bikes that is easiest to work on, and which is not massively valuable, and to build a second wheelset for it. You don't need to take the original wheels apart, just remove them and set them aside. Build a lighter, second wheelset with a multigear rear hub, aluminum hub shells, and possibly aluminum cruiser rims. Use stainless, double-butted spokes on the wheels. Do as clean a cable set up as you can and install the wheels. Use a good quality, modern brake with the multigear. Shimano, Sturmey Archer, and Sachs are all decent options.

You will be surprised on how different the bike will feel with this second wheelset. Wheel weight savings pay off more than weigh savings anywhere else on the bike itself. If you ever desire to return the bike to original state or sell the bike, just remove your new wheelset and the cables, and return to original. You may even be able to use the same, new wheelset that you built on multiple bikes.


----------



## bobcycles (Jun 16, 2018)

Best advice is cut your losses....old bikes are stupid anyway,,..your neighbors probably
snicker as you drag the next victim home....
You are lucky to be  member on this site where there are still  a few suckers
clinging on to this dinosaur of a hobby...
Do some research on rough 'retail values' of your load....
then cut those prices by roughly 80%-90% and list them on here...
You will move them quick like which is the goal...
get the nasty taste gone.
You will breath an asthma free sigh of relief when done!
good luck to you!


----------



## Rollo (Jun 16, 2018)

... Hey J ... Just saw this thread ... Just a suggestion about keeping your nicer bikes in the garage ...
... Now that the warm weather is finally here ... your garage should be dry enough where your bikes won't rust if you designate an area to park them on wood or plastic to keep the moisture from getting to them ...
... Bring just a few out there at a time to enjoy ... then change them for different ones each week or month until the cool weather sets in ...
... Just my 2 cents ... Rollo


----------



## old hotrod (Jun 17, 2018)

Jay81 said:


> So I have a bit of a dilemma. Not sure what direction I want to go, and I'm not ready to give up yet, but getting a little discouraged.
> The next issue is I have a Ford F150. A few years ago I built my own bike rack out of 2x4 to haul bikes standing up in the bed. I have a cap on the bed which is even with the roof and have to tilt the bike to get it in, but can stand it up once the handlebars are clear. But at any rate it's a pain getting them in and out of the truck. I don't want to take the cap off, and I'm not ready to get what I consider an "old man truck cap" that is taller than the roof of the truck. Maybe someone out in CABE land has some advice?




OK, just to trying to help with one specific issue, one option for the bed cap is depending on the model, replace the side windows with the contractor style tilt up opening windows. I had an F150 with the hd contractor style cap and it was super easy to load bikes regardless of tilting (cycle truck for example). Simple, open side window first, load bike through back and transfer around side to open window...then tie down. typically took less than a minute to get a bike loaded...most caps use premade windows that are replaceable...makes life so easy


----------



## Boris (Jun 18, 2018)

The conundrum:
Every time (currently) I think about getting rid of some of my "precious stuff", I always bump into the "I might need that for a project someday" wall, even though my projects have dwindled to maybe one a year now. And I like all my bikes.
My girlfriend says If you have the space for it, keep it!
I know someday I will have to pare down, but don't feel the urgency, although at some point, circumstances may dictate urgency, and that's not a very good time to sell either.
I also know that it doesn't appear that this hobby seems to be growing very much and prices now are probably as good as they will ever be (except for the very rare stuff).
So, for the time being, I will take my girlfriends advice.......at least until I change my mind tomorrow.
I know all this doesn't really solve your particular problem, but I related to the "throwing in the towel" feeling.


----------



## vincev (Jun 18, 2018)

Boris said:


> The conundrum:
> Every time (currently) I think about getting rid of some of my "precious stuff", I always bump into the "I might need that for a project someday wall". Even though my projects have dwindled to maybe one a year now. And I like all my bikes.
> My girlfriend says If you have the space for it, keep it!
> I know someday I will have to pare down, but don't feel the urgency, although at some point, circumstances may dictate urgency, and that's not a very good time to sell either.
> ...



Is that why you keep your girlfriend?Because you have the room??


----------



## Saving Tempest (Jun 18, 2018)

Every time I get near there I go find something useful to do, like build some bikes (or a computer) for my kin, or I get another one going for myself, like I did over the last two days and I'm still tying a bow on it.

Go do other things you like, bikes are not the only thing in your life. Realize that at one point, you became a bicycle orphanage (for me it was a stereo orphanage and I've gotten rid of the never to be done, given to charity) and adopt stuff out (for $$$ or not). And know that I have appreciated your help, as I'm sure most everyone else here has.

Take a vacation. At your age this is the kind of thing you'll really enjoy. Never wait until you are a senior with an RV who is going to see the country, because that is bogus. That RV costs too much. Rent a trailer or just drive.

All burnouts are quenched with the water of exploration.

And keep those bikes you like the most. The hard work you put into them will be a source of pride and joy as you ride them through the years. When you are done, let somebody else ride.



Jay81 said:


> So I have a bit of a dilemma. Not sure what direction I want to go, and I'm not ready to give up yet, but getting a little discouraged.
> I've accumulated some cool bikes, not as cool or as many as some of you have. You can see most of what I currently have listed in my signature. I really enjoy the prewar balloon tire bikes more than anything. I love getting one, taking it apart, cleaning (although not loving the cleaning part as much anymore) greasing, and otherwise getting them ridable again. Problem is actually riding them once I'm done.
> I'm 37 and have had asthma for some time now. The garage is always damp, so I keep the nicer ones in the basement so they don't rust. But it's a chore getting these heavy bikes up and down the stairs, so they rarely get ridden.
> There's a local "bicycle night" Tuesday evenings at a local pub, just an informal get together, bring whatever bike you have new or old,  where I go and meet up with other local bike people and try to always take one of my bikes with me to display. I figure if I can't ride them much, I can at least get them out once in a while for other people to see, and they enjoy seeing them.
> ...


----------



## charnleybob (Jun 18, 2018)

Jay81 said:


> So I have a bit of a dilemma. Not sure what direction I want to go, and I'm not ready to give up yet, but getting a little discouraged.
> I've accumulated some cool bikes, not as cool or as many as some of you have. You can see most of what I currently have listed in my signature. I really enjoy the prewar balloon tire bikes more than anything. I love getting one, taking it apart, cleaning (although not loving the cleaning part as much anymore) greasing, and otherwise getting them ridable again. Problem is actually riding them once I'm done.
> I'm 37 and have had asthma for some time now. The garage is always damp, so I keep the nicer ones in the basement so they don't rust. But it's a chore getting these heavy bikes up and down the stairs, so they rarely get ridden.
> There's a local "bicycle night" Tuesday evenings at a local pub, just an informal get together, bring whatever bike you have new or old,  where I go and meet up with other local bike people and try to always take one of my bikes with me to display. I figure if I can't ride them much, I can at least get them out once in a while for other people to see, and they enjoy seeing them.
> ...




Here's my advice, quit whining.
You're 37, come back in 30 years when you will really have physical problems.
Ride a nice light bike for exercise.


----------



## Sven (Jun 18, 2018)

Jay man, Your 37 years old , Don't call it quits, sir.

 I cant tell if your going through a dark time in your life, making you tired and leaving you with no energy or enthusiasm, or its a medical thing.

When as the last time you went and had a physical with blood test. ( you may, like I did,  have to request the test to include testosterone level )

 I know a lot of people my age ,54 and younger, who do not go to the doctor because, they are scared what they might find. That's their job is to find things if they aren't right and tell you, so you can correct the situation . Also the doctors is gonna tell ya to loose weight if your heavy, cut back the beer, stop smoking  get exercising...

And Jay , in a few years, when its time to see the doctor to have your Hershey highway checked for speed bumps...GO! The worst part of the whole thing is the night before, when you drink the special juice .You are not going to take a dry fart for granted, I'll tell you that.  You will be cleansed!  They knock you out the next thing you know the nurse is waking you up.

You get through what ever this is.

 Remember you are one of the motivating forces of the CABE, surrender is not in our creed


----------



## bikemonkey (Jun 19, 2018)

Saving Tempest said:


> Every time I get near there I go find something useful to do, like build some bikes (or a computer) for my kin, or I get another one going for myself, like I did over the last two days and I'm still tying a bow on it.
> 
> Go do other things you like, bikes are not the only thing in your life. Realize that at one point, you became a bicycle orphanage (for me it was a stereo orphanage and I've gotten rid of the never to be done, given to charity) and adopt stuff out (for $$$ or not). And know that I have appreciated your help, as I'm sure most everyone else here has.
> 
> ...



_*"...All burnouts are quenched with the water of exploration."*_

I'm stealin' that line...


----------



## Sven (Jun 19, 2018)

*A message sent from my brother in law, who has been in remission from Lymphoma cancer for 3 years , and now struggling with diabetes and obesity . BTW he road his bicycle on the trail for 10 miles yesterday morning before the crack of dawn. He's 58.



 *


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jun 19, 2018)

Rivendell targets their step-through-frame bikes to 70s and older.  They're made to be easy start, long wheelbase for good ride and balance.


----------



## SKPC (Jun 19, 2018)

*Jay81.*...if you are a reader and are looking for some motivation, I highly recommend  "The China Study".....by Colin Campbell, a heart and cancer surgeon of renowned reputation.....
It changed my life after reading it. My heart was failing 6 years ago when 55. My father had a heart attack at 56 and died. (btw. there is very little connection between genetics and disease-this is called "genetic fatalism"-he taught me how to eat, and this is the familial connection)
     I gave up processed foods and animal protein, pushed myself physically, went from 235 to 185lbs, and "repaired" my own heart to 100% within 5 months. It completely transformed my physical being; the way I looked _and_ felt.    Never looked back!  I also cut out 90% of the alcohol. I do eat some clean fish regularly, but avoid most animal products, including dairy.  The american diet and lifestyle will open your wallet to the medical industry, for sure..... Life is too short to begin with, ya know? 
Every day, it's all about what & how much you eat, making the time for yourself to exercise hard, hydrating, and making sure you sit in the sun twice a week for your "vitamin" "D" manufacture.   Hardest thing I have ever done...changing my diet and giving up the worthless, micro-nutrient-free "foods" that confuse and destroy your immune system.     skpc


----------



## rusty_apache (Jun 19, 2018)

I am an admitted PIKER who recently became interested TOC bikes by way of those terrifying high wheels! I have discovered that I like their simplicity and lightweight nature compared to the balloon bikes. Sometimes I get overwhelmed by the amount of junque I have accumulated but I look at it like an old man 401k.
I’m going to be 54 so I’m not looking to get rid of anything any time soon. 

 My daily rider is a 1930 Westfield. The gearing is low so it is a lot of torque. At the very least I use it to check the mail, and maybe a 1/4 mile cruise. I live at the top of a big hill so coming home is harder than leaving. It’s a crusty bike and I don’t worry about getting jacked for it.

 Sounds like you are making a habit of riding more frequently. Keep it up, make it more consistent and try to ride a little further each time. You can do more damage trying to do too much at once. Rather than being seen about town on a modern ride you could look into some alternatively sized vintage sprockets for the same effect.

I just had three bone tumors removed from my right knee making a total of 8 so far. Biking is actually part of my physical therapy because it’s smoother on my joints than walking. 

Just remember to take time to enjoy your collection!


----------



## partsguy (Jun 19, 2018)

I will discuss further, this subject matter, at a later time today.

My father has severe asthma, my fiance had childhood asthma. He rides with me and goes slow, I take a vintage cruiser to limit my speed and keep a conversation with him. We ride around the neighborhood or at one of the several parks or trails nearby. I don't mount the rack in my pickup unless we are going a great distance or I am entering a show.


----------



## Dan the bike man (Jun 20, 2018)

@Jay81 Give all your bikes to your little brother! He doesn’t have enough!


----------



## Jay81 (Jun 20, 2018)

Dan the bike man said:


> @Jay81 Give all your bikes to your little brother! He doesn’t have enough!




Nah, he would just sell them all.


----------



## Saving Tempest (Jun 20, 2018)

And too cheap too, that always bugs me when I try to help a family member and give them stuff to sell, plus pricing advice but It goes at yard/fire sale prices...how does THAT help?


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Sep 30, 2018)

its hard to tell what this thread is about-trucks or health issues so I figure its as good as place as any to jump in. somewhere here on the cabe there was talk about men's health and in particular-prostate problems associated with bike riding-i'm trying not to think about it. but what I can make brief mention of today I learned(who says you can't teach an old dog new tricks)about potassium depletion and riding around with your seat too low over extended miles. perhaps a little dehydration is the culprit also. this would be the appropriate time to thank the wonderful fellow riders today on the c.o.b.o.a. club's sacramento river ride-THANK YOU one and all! I had my seat too low and I know better but I had just picked the bike up the day before at the jafco meet and put it together with 'catalog seat height' much too low for an adult. I paid the price! after a few hours of riding within a block or two it came on in the blink of an eye-both legs started to cramp along the top behind the knee. the pain was so bad I had to stop the bike and both legs locked up-never felt anything like it-painful.(a little embarrassing). fellow riders had also experienced this in the past and explained I had probably run out of potassium in my system and eating a banana(good source of potassium-an old road biker trick) would work the magic and put me back on the road. well I didn't have a banana laying around and we were on the outskirts of town. after a spell I walked things off  and was able to continue on the ride and had a half dozen 'wing-man' riders-thanks guys! so I have learned a valuable thing-bone up on some sort of potassium-be it a banana or maybe there is a supplement I could take before the ride. and set your bike up with the seat high enough to fully extend your leg! again-thanks to the c.o.b.o.a. club for their 'no biker left behind' policy!


----------



## vincev (Sep 30, 2018)

I cant ride the heavy ballooners anymore but that doesnt take away from wanting to collect bikes.Collecting and riding are separate issues. If I can ever ride again I will use my Trek with narrow tires and 120 PSI. This summer I was hoping to do better but had some setbacks and riding was not to happen. I still love the hunt for old things,especially bikes. I had Asthma since 1995 but with modern inhalers taken before riding it was good. You are just in a slump.Remember there is always someone in much worse shape than you.


----------



## bikemonkey (Oct 1, 2018)

mr.cycleplane said:


> its hard to tell what this thread is about-trucks or health issues so I figure its as good as place as any to jump in. somewhere here on the cabe there was talk about men's health and in particular-prostate problems associated with bike riding-i'm trying not to think about it. but what I can make brief mention of today I learned(who says you can't teach an old dog new tricks)about potassium depletion and riding around with your seat too low over extended miles. perhaps a little dehydration is the culprit also. this would be the appropriate time to thank the wonderful fellow riders today on the c.o.b.o.a. club's sacramento river ride-THANK YOU one and all! I had my seat too low and I know better but I had just picked the bike up the day before at the jafco meet and put it together with 'catalog seat height' much too low for an adult. I paid the price! after a few hours of riding within a block or two it came on in the blink of an eye-both legs started to cramp along the top behind the knee. the pain was so bad I had to stop the bike and both legs locked up-never felt anything like it-painful.(a little embarrassing). fellow riders had also experienced this in the past and explained I had probably run out of potassium in my system and eating a banana(good source of potassium-an old road biker trick) would work the magic and put me back on the road. well I didn't have a banana laying around and we were on the outskirts of town. after a spell I walked things off  and was able to continue on the ride and had a half dozen 'wing-man' riders-thanks guys! so I have learned a valuable thing-bone up on some sort of potassium-be it a banana or maybe there is a supplement I could take before the ride. and set your bike up with the seat high enough to fully extend your leg! again-thanks to the c.o.b.o.a. club for their 'no biker left behind' policy!



I had severe leg cramps at night for months..bananas did not help...wife said take potassium tablets...no more cramps...one 99mg tab every morning is like magic...wife wins again


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Oct 1, 2018)

thanks bikemonkey for the good advice-i'm on it!


----------



## Boris (Oct 1, 2018)

bikemonkey said:


> I had severe leg cramps at night for months..bananas did not help...wife said take potassium tablets...no more cramps...one 99mg tab every morning is like magic...wife wins again



Severe night time leg cramps = fear of going to bed!!!! Seems to go in phases for me. Tried lots of different tricks, but not the Potassium pills I may just have to start that regimen, Thanks!!


----------

